# need help ID shrimpies



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

need help ID my shrimpies is it ss+ or sss


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

u have some hino adults and babies.. but also have a sss mosura baby it looks like . Good job. What are the tank specs, and where did you pick those guys up?


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


> u have some hino adults and babies.. but also have a sss mosura baby it looks like . Good job. What are the tank specs, and where did you pick those guys up?


ph 6.8
kh 3
gh 6

i'm using Fluval Shrimp substrate with power filters

shrimps are from Frank's Aquarium and bettaforu


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice shrimpies and babies!!!


----------

